# Do yourself another favor and discover Pete Calandra, if you haven't already.



## SlHarder

Timing Music To Picture Intro, Robby Merkin talks Working on Little Mermaid and Sesame Street


Please consider supporting the channel by purchasing some of my music:Apple:https://music.apple.com/us/artist/peter-calandra/30731751 Amazon:https://www.amaz...




youtu.be













AMII Class 8: Creating Sample Libraries, Signal Flow, Intro To Microphones, Mixing Roots Music


ACSM Fall 2021 Audio Midi II Class 8 Review VideoChapters:00:01 Intro Talk01:08 Class Start05:47 brief talk on creating custom sample libraries for your proj...




youtu.be













How To Compose Melodies


Chapters00:01 Intro00:37 How does IP generate income38:51 Motivic Composing: All The Things You Are-Jerome Kern46:40 How to combine eclectic music vocabulary...




youtu.be













How James Horner Builds Dynamics: Glory "A Call To Arms"


How James Horner uses "Wedge Shapes" to build dynamics. Using the first cue to his score from Glory as an example. Chapters:00:01 Opening Talk02:37 Play Thru...




youtu.be





Pete's new series on Improvisation.








How To Improvise Music Ep 1: Introduction


Ep 1 of my new educational series on how to improvise music in many styles. Chapters:00:01 Piano Ballad Improvisation in C# Minor01:02 Opening Talk About The...




youtu.be













How To Improvise Music Ep.2: How To Use Common Tones To Play Thru Chord Changes. With Free Downloads


Chapters:00:01 Intro Talk00:39 II-V-I Autumn Leaves02:29 Root-Third-Seventh Voicings03:47 Common Tone in Top Line04:18 2 Note Shell Voicings05:30 Building Up...




youtu.be





Pete has at least 6 different "series" on his Youtube channel.
Zooms of the classes he is teaching at Copeland at CUNY.
Weekly improvisation livecasts.
And multiple other series episodes which share a common theme.

"Pete Calandra is a New York City-based Composer, Keyboard Player and Guitarist. He has scored over 90 films and written over 2000 compositions for TV broadcast. His music is heard worldwide on television hundreds of times daily. He has composed over 40 theme songs for network television including the FIFA World Cup Theme for Fox Sports, The Special Olympics World Games Theme for ESPN and the Invictus Games Theme for ESPN. He has released 13 albums of original music. He has performed as keyboard player with the original Little Shop Of Horrors, Phantom Of The Opera, Les Miserables, Miss Saigon, The Lion King and has been in the Radio City Music Hall Orchestra. Live performances with NY Pops, Dee Dee Bridgewater, Don Cherry, Aretha Franklin, Allen Ginsberg, Annie Golden and Larry River's Climax Band. He currently teaches at the Aaron Copland School Of Music @Queens College, CUNY in New York City."



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCjFoAdqzUpnMw21CJkov8A



One series:




















Inside Track Ep. 18. Learning 7th Chords, Pt1. 1. With Free PDF/SMF Download.


Learning 7th Chords, Pt 1. With free PDF and SMF download: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vs2v3zp74vtmvr1/AACzb2FEqLjah9Z4GDjGrrLha?dl=0Chapters:01:44 Opening...




youtu.be












Inside Track Ep. 19: Learning 7th Chords Part 2. Secondary 7ths and Dominants. PDF/SMF Downloads


Free Download PDF and SMF: tinyurl.com/skxzj45uChapters:00:01 Opening: “My Foolish Heart’01:54 Intro Talk04:00 Inro to Secondary 7ths08:50 Learning Secondary...




youtu.be













Inside Track Ep. 20 Arranging For Strings: Sustained Articulations and Chord Voicings


Inside Track Ep. 20 Arranging For Strings: Sustained Articulations and Chord Voicings With free PDF and SMF download: https://tinyurl.com/3uue3pnyChapters...




youtu.be


----------



## SlHarder

I think this is Episode 8 but no matter, the content is excellent in this entire series.


----------



## SlHarder

There is just so much depth and breadth to the concepts Pete covers. He takes you out into a marvelous creative landscape that beckons you forward.


----------



## LamaRose

Thanks for the heads-up... never heard of him before, but will check some videos out this weekend!


----------



## Markrs

SlHarder said:


>



Was a great track breakdown lesson. Love Pete's videos and always have a notification so i can watch them live and ask questions if I have any.

I think if someone wants to learn more about composition and not just film style but other styles to they could do a lot worse than watching Pete's videos (I have all his playlist favourited, so I can go through them over time)


----------



## Markrs

LamaRose said:


> Thanks for the heads-up... never heard of him before, but will check some videos out this weekend!


He has a large amount of videos including the ones he teaches on the film scoring course. Genuinely one of the best resources you will find, paid or free!


----------



## SlHarder

Pete's videos are not the short tips&tricks or product reviews. He is an educator and an accomplished composer. He spends time with his chosen topic. I always come away with a concept or three that are fully fleshed out, easy to remember and ready to be incorporated into a project. Usually there will be an aha that opens into a new creative path.

The vids I've linked here are from one of the several series on his channel. All are worthwhile. His Saturday night improvs are nice end to the day.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

SlHarder said:


> Pete has at least 6 different "series" on his Youtube channel.
> Zooms of the classes he is teaching at Copeland at CUNY.
> Weekly improvisation livecasts.
> And multiple other series episodes which share a common theme.
> 
> "Pete Calandra is a New York City-based Composer, Keyboard Player and Guitarist. He has scored over 90 films and written over 2000 compositions for TV broadcast. His music is heard worldwide on television hundreds of times daily. He has composed over 40 theme songs for network television including the FIFA World Cup Theme for Fox Sports, The Special Olympics World Games Theme for ESPN and the Invictus Games Theme for ESPN. He has released 13 albums of original music. He has performed as keyboard player with the original Little Shop Of Horrors, Phantom Of The Opera, Les Miserables, Miss Saigon, The Lion King and has been in the Radio City Music Hall Orchestra. Live performances with NY Pops, Dee Dee Bridgewater, Don Cherry, Aretha Franklin, Allen Ginsberg, Annie Golden and Larry River's Climax Band. He currently teaches at the Aaron Copland School Of Music @Queens College, CUNY in New York City."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCjFoAdqzUpnMw21CJkov8A
> 
> 
> 
> One series:




thank you! he keeps coming up in my suggested feed!

Thank you for the reminder! A very cool dude indeed!


----------



## SlHarder

Lots to learn even if you are not composing for network sports ...


----------



## zvenx

I 'met' Pete decades ago when we were both Opcode Vision/Studio Vision Pro users in the 90s, and very active on Opcode user groups. Pete is not only super talented, but very friendly, very helpful and just a great human. rsp


----------



## Markrs

SlHarder said:


> Lots to learn even if you are not composing for network sports ...



Just got around to watching this after missing the live stream. Just amazing what Pete goes through, it really is gold. I cannot recommend his channel enough.


----------



## SlHarder

Markrs said:


> Just amazing what Pete goes through


He'll do an hour long vid with no edits or chops to take out mistakes. He is used to teaching college level classes face to face with his students, he has truly mastered the concepts he presents.


----------



## PaulieDC

SlHarder said:


> Pete has at least 6 different "series" on his Youtube channel.


I am all over this, thanks!

Up to 11 now, he has his own ongoing playlist... looks like Episode 1 but it's the whole shebang. Click the small icon at the top right after the title.


----------



## SlHarder




----------



## Markrs

SlHarder said:


>



I am watching, wouldn't want to miss it!


----------



## SlHarder




----------



## Markrs




----------



## SlHarder

These days Pete is turning out these detailed vids often enough that I can't keep up with him. I get caught up in each one of them, want to take time to apply and practice what I've learned, and bam! he's dropped another one that I'll want to study. I haven't gotten thru #15 Pivot Chord Modulation yet.

And man is he a good keyboardist, really knows his sh*t.


----------



## Markrs

SlHarder said:


> These days Pete is turning out these detailed vids often enough that I can't keep up with him. I get caught up in each one of them, want to take time to apply and practice what I've learned, and bam! he's dropped another one that I'll want to study. I haven't gotten thru #15 Pivot Chord Modulation yet.
> 
> And man is he a good keyboardist, really knows his sh*t.


I know, I am so far behind. The lessons are so amazing, basically free top quality lessons, whether it is on music theory, composition or using midi programming. These are better than most courses I have used. 

I buy a couple of tracks from Amazon after each YouTube lesson, as a thank you to Pete.


----------



## RSK

The first videos of Pete Calandra I ever saw were his reviews of the Spitfire Originals orchestral libraries, and they were insightful if not well produced. His more recent videos benefit from much better production values, but not at the expense of the valuable content. 

He's well worth clicking the subscription button.


----------



## SlHarder

RSK said:


> His more recent videos benefit from much better production values, but not at the expense of the valuable content.


I really, REALLY like content providers like Pete who can do long takes, stay on topic, follow a plan, make the material accessible and absorbable. Pete can do an hour take because he is a college prof who comes prepared.


----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder




----------



## doctoremmet

@Pete Calandra has now joined VI-C - as I’m sure you’ll have noticed - which is very cool!


----------



## SlHarder

Greetings from NY. Free screencasts of my Film Scoring Class this fall


Hi all. This is my first post here altho there have been several members promoting my YT Channel. I am a long time NYC based keyboard player, composer and educator. This fall semester, my classes at the Copland School Of Music, Queens College, CUNY will be online and i will be posting free...




vi-control.net


----------



## SlHarder

Pete posted that he will not be doing Inside Track vids for a while as he starts teaching 2 classes at Copeland School of Music. Because both of those classes are online he will post screencasts of them weekly and will have playlists for them. It is possible that youtube might block a screencast where he uses film clips but that is hard to predict.

Classes are Audio Midi and Film Scoring.


----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder

The width, breadth and depth of music and production topics that Pete teaches is really impressive. 

"Teaches" is the key word here, Pete is an educator rather than just being a "commenter".


----------



## SlHarder




----------



## Crowe

Today I learned that topic titles that assume to tell me what's best for me *really* trigger me. Violently.


----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder

This class has as a preface a detailed explanation of Pete's studio setup for Zoom with a focus on high quality video and audio.


----------



## SlHarder

Detailed vid on Youtube / Zoom music studio setup​


----------



## SlHarder

I have no keyboard skills but his Ballad Improvisation at 8:50 captures the melodic technique that I dream of inculcating into my music. His fingers lay it all out there for me. I just have the challenging task of capturing it. 

I'm sure there's more great stuff coming in this series.


----------



## SlHarder




----------



## José Herring

Dude seems like a beast. Looking forward to watching his tutorials. That's what i'm missing in my constant battle with technology. My absolute love of just learning music.


----------



## SlHarder

And now for something different,


Pete must not sleep ... great stuff.


----------



## SlHarder

Back to class


----------



## SlHarder

I've been hoping for this one.


----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder




----------



## Markrs

SlHarder said:


>



Great video, @Pete Calandra has also kindly included a pdf copy of the cue, the midi and a piano reduction.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9orjfxy467pbq9g/TheVinesHermann_10-4-21_PC.zip?dl=0
If anyone is interested I do have quite a few of Bernard Herrmann's hand written scores for study, that I can send a link to, just message me.


----------



## doctoremmet

Markrs said:


> If anyone is interested I do have quite a few of Bernard Herrmann's hand written scores for study, that I can send a link to, just message me.


I’d be very interested in that link Mark! Watching Pete’s video now.


----------



## Markrs

doctoremmet said:


> I’d be very interested in that link Mark! Watching Pete’s video now.


Just PM'ed you with the link 🙂


----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder

And another very interesting "class". Guest Robbie Merkin is an Emmy orchestrator.


----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder

Pete Calandra's channel lets you audit college level classes related to composition. These are not quickie 5 minute discussions. The concepts are presented with all the foundational material that you expect in a college classroom.


----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder




----------



## creativeforge

Wow, I'll have to catch-up! Looks fascinating, even for unschooled musicians!


----------



## SlHarder

Extensive college courses for Free!


----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder




----------



## SlHarder

I'm refreshing this thread with the new sequence of class videos.

Lots to learn here as you audit college and graduate level courses.


----------



## SlHarder




----------

